# What do you think of these in a shower



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Chris Johnson said:


> So does this mean I could install a porch light in my shower and a GFI with a wet location rated cover plate?
> 
> It sounds like I am being a smart ass, but is this a realistic application for this product?


Yes it is. I have done it myself.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

is it less than 300$


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ampman said:


> is it less than 300$


:laughing: you can bet your ass it is


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ampman said:


> is it less than 300$


This ain't a steam shower light buddy! :laughing:

I've already solved that 300 dollar problem with some duct tape and saran wrap.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> This ain't a steam shower light buddy! :laughing:
> 
> I've already solved that 300 dollar problem with some duct tape and saran wrap.


 sorry could not help myself -- would a wet location listed light work in a steam shower- probaly not


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ampman said:


> sorry could not help myself -- would a wet location listed light work in a steam shower- probaly not


The steam showers are rough on most fully enclosed light cans. I have given up trying.

I just set a nice halogen track light outside and beam the lights in, works like a charm


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I keep telling you gents...these are great and only 20 bucks


----------



## lagaceelectric (Apr 4, 2008)

It looks like the trim has a rubber gasket that seals to the bulb to make it wet location approved


----------

